# Servizio delle Iene sulla Grecia



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

l'avete visto? E' finito proprio adesso
da quando sono in crisi 2009, è un paese quasi morto...gente che si buca in ogni angolo del paese, donne che fanno sesso a pagamento per comprarsi la droga


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Qualche giorno fa ho letto sul Sole24ore che il 40/50% della popolazione (non ricordo la percentuale esatta, ma era altissima) ha finito i soldi.

E' praticamente come ritornare indietro di 60-70 anni, all'Italia del dopoguerra


----------



## Canonista (26 Novembre 2013)

La situazione lì è sicuramente tra le più gravi e forse la più grave, ma in molte altre parti d'europa è così.
Anche in Italia, in zone non proprio "altolocate", si vedono robe del genere (forse non proprio con le stesse droghe, ma amen)...


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

Era un paese già finito nel lontano 2000 (quando ci andai in vacanza). Figuriamoci adesso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

certo il pensiero che l'Italia può diventare così...


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2013)

Boh, il figlio di un mio professore del liceo ci lavora, fa l'architetto, dice che si trova bene. 
Boh..


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

le iene dovrebbero vergognarsi per il servizio sul gioco d'azzardo, dire che è facile ecc in questo periodo è come incitare la gente a buttarci i soldi.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> le iene dovrebbero vergognarsi per il servizio sul gioco d'azzardo, dire che è facile ecc in questo periodo è come incitare la gente a buttarci i soldi.



?????


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Novembre 2013)

Non guardo più le iene da quando hanno iniziato a sostenere il truffatore Vannoni e il suo "metodo" stamina... Oltre il ridicolo


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> le iene dovrebbero vergognarsi per il servizio sul gioco d'azzardo, dire che è facile ecc in questo periodo è come incitare la gente a buttarci i soldi.



ma che stai dicendo?? ahaha nn hai capito un tubo di quel servizio... 
hanno dimostrato quanto è FACILE PER I DISTRIBUTORI di macchinette andarle a pulire LORO e NON i cittadini "normali" così da guadagnarci su due volte...
nn mi sembrava tanto difficile come servizio?


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non guardo più le iene da quando hanno iniziato a sostenere il truffatore Vannoni e il suo "metodo" stamina... Oltre il ridicolo



perchè truffatore?? te lo chiedo per sapere il tuo parere non per andarti contro sia chiaro..ma visto che c'è tanta guerra intorno al metodo stamina un parere in più credo possa essere utile


----------



## runner (27 Novembre 2013)

le iene non le riesco a guardare da anni ormai per un semplice motivo....

odio le persone che vogliono catturare la mia attenzione con delle sparate allucinati, comunque fanno bene a istruire un po' la gente comunque che se non gli sbatti le cose in faccia non le capisce

per quanto riguarda la grecia, direi che in ogni posto puoi fare un servizio particolarmente bello come anche da brividi, le cose accadono ovunque e questa crisi le ha accelerate in maniera pazzesca....
il vero problema non è prenderne atto, ma reagire, ormai da troppi anni si è guardata la TV e seguito problematiche inutili per la nostra vita senza renderci conto che conta ben altro!!


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non guardo più le iene da quando hanno iniziato a sostenere il truffatore Vannoni e il suo "metodo" stamina... Oltre il ridicolo



Cioè?


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma che stai dicendo?? ahaha nn hai capito un tubo di quel servizio...
> hanno dimostrato quanto è FACILE PER I DISTRIBUTORI di macchinette andarle a pulire LORO e NON i cittadini "normali" così da guadagnarci su due volte...
> nn mi sembrava tanto difficile come servizio?



esatto, il servizio è un incentivo a NON giocare alle macchinette in quanto probabilmente già svuotate da persone scorrette.


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè truffatore?? te lo chiedo per sapere il tuo parere non per andarti contro sia chiaro..ma visto che c'è tanta guerra intorno al metodo stamina un parere in più credo possa essere utile


Prima di tutto il "dottor" Vannoni è si dottore, ma non in medicina, bensì in lettere e filosofia. Poi il brevetto del suo metodo presentato negli USA era per buona parte copincollato da wikipedia. Riviste del calibro di Nature e Science lo prendono per il **** per le evidenti s tronzate che dice riguardo al suo metodo. Il ministero della salute ha bloccato i finanziamenti di 3 milioni di € perché secondo la commissione scientifiche era inutile e addirittura pericoloso per i pazienti che venivano sottoposti al trattamento. Infine parlando con amici medici mi hanno tutti confermato che è una colossale s tronzata, che sta evidentemente sfruttando le famiglie dei malati che sarebbero disposti a tutto per avere una speranza, un po' come faceva Vanna Marchi... Inoltre sembra che in italia, in ambito medico e scientifico, conti di più il parere di personaggi della tv tipo Giulio Golia o Fiorello piuttosto che quelli di medici e scienziati veri...


----------



## James Watson (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non guardo più le iene da quando hanno iniziato a sostenere il truffatore Vannoni e il suo "metodo" stamina... Oltre il ridicolo



Concordo in pieno, quella "campagna" delle Iene è una vergognosa speculazione sulla pelle dei malati.


----------



## Milo (27 Novembre 2013)

hanno fatto vedere dei visibili miglioramenti ai pazienti con l'iniezione delle cellule staminali, alcuni sarebbero morti senza le staminali ed altri sono riusciti a fare cose che prima manco se lo sognavano...
perché definirla una truffa??? mi pare che abbiano fatto vedere tutti i pazienti con le staminali e sono migliorati tutti


----------



## James Watson (27 Novembre 2013)

Milo ti rispondo, prima o poi trovo il tempo di risponderti, giuro. Dammi un po' di tempo che non so manco da che parte sono voltato e il post da scrivere è bello lungo


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto il "dottor" Vannoni è si dottore, ma non in medicina, bensì in lettere e filosofia. Poi il brevetto del suo metodo presentato negli USA era per buona parte copincollato da wikipedia. Riviste del calibro di Nature e Science lo prendono per il **** per le evidenti s tronzate che dice riguardo al suo metodo. Il ministero della salute ha bloccato i finanziamenti di 3 milioni di € perché secondo la commissione scientifiche era inutile e addirittura pericoloso per i pazienti che venivano sottoposti al trattamento. Infine parlando con amici medici mi hanno tutti confermato che è una colossale s tronzata, che sta evidentemente sfruttando le famiglie dei malati che sarebbero disposti a tutto per avere una speranza, un po' come faceva Vanna Marchi... Inoltre sembra che in italia, in ambito medico e scientifico, conti di più il parere di personaggi della tv tipo Giulio Golia o Fiorello piuttosto che quelli di medici e scienziati veri...



GRANDISSIMO  Siamo un paese di boccaloni, che pende dalle labbra degli imbonitori di piazza  Mentalità scientifica=0


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

a me era sembrato un po inadatto,l'ho interpretato come un giocate è facile. Forse ho sbagliato ma mi era sembrato cosi.


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma il prete?


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> a me era sembrato un po inadatto,l'ho interpretato come un giocate è facile. Forse ho sbagliato ma mi era sembrato cosi.



sbagliato alla grande...


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto il "dottor" Vannoni è si dottore, ma non in medicina, bensì in lettere e filosofia. Poi il brevetto del suo metodo presentato negli USA era per buona parte copincollato da wikipedia. Riviste del calibro di Nature e Science lo prendono per il **** per le evidenti s tronzate che dice riguardo al suo metodo. Il ministero della salute ha bloccato i finanziamenti di 3 milioni di € perché secondo la commissione scientifiche era inutile e addirittura pericoloso per i pazienti che venivano sottoposti al trattamento. Infine parlando con amici medici mi hanno tutti confermato che è una colossale s tronzata, che sta evidentemente sfruttando le famiglie dei malati che sarebbero disposti a tutto per avere una speranza, un po' come faceva Vanna Marchi... Inoltre sembra che in italia, in ambito medico e scientifico, conti di più il parere di personaggi della tv tipo Giulio Golia o Fiorello piuttosto che quelli di medici e scienziati veri...



come ti spieghi i miglioramenti?? 
cmq nn conoscevo queste informazioni..anche perchè sinceramente nn mi sono mai interessato a sta roba ( a dirla ttt mi sono anche un po rotto le balls di un servizio ogni settimana su sta roba)


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma il prete?



è un prete indiciopercui un meschino... facile come deduzione


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sbagliato alla grande...



sono abbastanza suscettibile all'argomento gioco d'azzardo,sopratutto seguendo la campagna contro di age e copercom, per cui mi sembrava ambiguo

mio errore ripeto


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo il pensiero che l'Italia può diventare così...


L Italia potrà diventare ancora piu povera ma mai come la grecia...
Per quanto l'italia sia una accozzaglia di burocrati,mafiosi e corrotti...il nostro tessuto industriale per il momento regge.
La grecia prima della crisi non aveva nulla e campava alla ''carlona'' truccando i conti qua è la.


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

In Grecia ci sono stato a metà del 2009, ovvero poco prima che la crisi esplodesse e posso assicurarvi che la situazione non era molto diversa.


----------



## Marilson (27 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> hanno fatto vedere dei visibili miglioramenti ai pazienti con l'iniezione delle cellule staminali, alcuni sarebbero morti senza le staminali ed altri sono riusciti a fare cose che prima manco se lo sognavano...
> perché definirla una truffa??? mi pare che abbiano fatto vedere tutti i pazienti con le staminali e sono migliorati tutti



secondo te la scienza si fa facendo vedere un servizio dove alcuni pazienti sostengono di stare meglio? mai sentito parlare di effetto placebo? Hai una conoscenza di base della statistica? sai qual è il percorso di test che porta un farmaco in commercio? Davvero pensi che sia così semplice?


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> come ti spieghi i miglioramenti??
> cmq nn conoscevo queste informazioni..anche perchè sinceramente nn mi sono mai interessato a sta roba ( a dirla ttt mi sono anche un po rotto le balls di un servizio ogni settimana su sta roba)


Capitano, ma sono statisticamente insignificanti. E' come sostenere che esistano i miracoli perché un malato va a Lourdes e la sua malattia migliora. Attenzione migliora, non guarisce... E grazie al *****, su 1000000 di persone che ci vanno qualcuno migliorerà o guarirà autonomamente...


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

nella mia ignoranza dico: ma se questi sono incurabili, perchè non lasciarli liberi della famosa "ultima spiaggia"? soprattutto se VOGLIONO farlo?


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> nella mia ignoranza dico: ma se questi sono incurabili, perchè non lasciarli liberi della famosa "ultima spiaggia"? soprattutto se VOGLIONO farlo?


Possono fare come vogliono, ma non a spese del servizio sanitario...


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Possono fare come vogliono, ma non a spese del servizio sanitario...



io non ho problemi a pagare le tasse, se il servizio sanitario da la possibilità a queste categorie di persone di provare questo metodo.
francamente mi sembra egoistico il vostro ragionamento, non vi immedesimate in loro.


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> io non ho problemi a pagare le tasse, se il servizio sanitario da la possibilità a queste categorie di persone di provare questo metodo.
> francamente mi sembra egoistico il vostro ragionamento, non vi immedesimate in loro.


Allora paghiamo i viaggi a Lourdes per chi crede nei miracoli, il sale di Wanna Marchi, i maghi... Eh perché togliere la speranza, che egoista. Ha io ho dell'acqua del rubinetto che cura tutti i mali... Datemi i soldi che la metto a disposizione di tutti.... Dai che ragionamento è?


----------



## Miro (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non guardo più le iene da quando hanno iniziato a sostenere il truffatore Vannoni e il suo "metodo" stamina... Oltre il ridicolo



.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Capitano, ma sono statisticamente insignificanti. E' come sostenere che esistano i miracoli perché un malato va a Lourdes e la sua malattia migliora. Attenzione migliora, non guarisce... E grazie al *****, su 1000000 di persone che ci vanno qualcuno migliorerà o guarirà autonomamente...



forse hai ragione... nn so ... prima nn avevo pensato a questo lato della medaglia onestamente... 
si è rivelato un ottimo topic questo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2013)

Ancora esiste le iene? e ci sta pure gente che guarda ancora quella "trasmissione"?


----------



## Sesfips (27 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora esiste le iene? e ci sta pure gente che guarda ancora quella "trasmissione"?



Quella "trasmissione" è l'unica cosa decente nella mediocre e insignificante televisione italiana.
E' l'unico mezzo di comunicazione che fa sapere alla gente come stanno realmente le cose, che altrimenti resterebbero nascoste.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora esiste le iene? e ci sta pure gente che guarda ancora quella "trasmissione"?



io la guardo


----------



## Milo (27 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> secondo te la scienza si fa facendo vedere un servizio dove alcuni pazienti sostengono di stare meglio? mai sentito parlare di effetto placebo? Hai una conoscenza di base della statistica? sai qual è il percorso di test che porta un farmaco in commercio? Davvero pensi che sia così semplice?




partiamo dal fatto che io e la medicina non siamo amici di facebook, per intenderci.

La mia domanda è questa: le staminali non hanno il via libera, quindi pochissimi hanno l'iniezione delle staminali, le iene ne fanno vedere sempre un paziente diverso e sempre con dei miglioramenti..
Anche il PAPA ha accolto un malato di quel genere e promesso di aiutarlo per accedere alle cure staminali... non credo che il PAPA si faccia prendere in giro da un servizio "fasullo" come dici tu...

Siccome SO BENISSIMO che tanta tanta TANTISSIMA gente LUCRA VERGOGNOSAMENTE CON I FARMACI, non è che hanno sentito la strizza e fanno di tutto per abbuiare la cosa??? non mi sorprenderei affatto visto che SIAMO IN ITALIA!!

poi ripeto, io e la medicina non ci conosciamo proprio, ma hanno fatto vedere miglioramenti da capogiro, e ancora non capisco perché i pazienti non abbiano diritto a questa cura! Se è un problema economico avevano già messo tutto in commercio promettendo il miracolo sempre per scopi di LUCRO.

Un'altra domanda, come si fa a parlare di statistiche quando gli addetti sanitari non hanno visionato NESSUNO dei pazienti che hanno usufruito della cura delle staminali???? come fanno a dire che non ci sono risultati se manco li vanno a vedere???

poi avrete le vostre ragione, ma da IGNORANTE come sono io, tante cose non mi tornano.


----------



## Milo (27 Novembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Milo ti rispondo, prima o poi trovo il tempo di risponderti, giuro. Dammi un po' di tempo che non so manco da che parte sono voltato e il post da scrivere è bello lungo



aspetto la tua risposta, perché ormai mi sono interessato di questo discorso e ne vorrei sapere di più


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Allora paghiamo i viaggi a Lourdes per chi crede nei miracoli, il sale di Wanna Marchi, i maghi... Eh perché togliere la speranza, che egoista. Ha io ho dell'acqua del rubinetto che cura tutti i mali... Datemi i soldi che la metto a disposizione di tutti.... Dai che ragionamento è?



ma un ulteriore delucidazione, il medico molto conosciuto (di cui non ricordo il nome) nel campo di queste malattie che ritiene valida la cura?

Un ulteriore delucidazione, su che basi si afferma "solo pochi han miglioramenti" se a quanto ho capito non è mai stata fatta una vera e propria sperimentazione?


----------



## Marilson (28 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> partiamo dal fatto che io e la medicina non siamo amici di facebook, per intenderci.
> 
> La mia domanda è questa: le staminali non hanno il via libera, quindi pochissimi hanno l'iniezione delle staminali, le iene ne fanno vedere sempre un paziente diverso e sempre con dei miglioramenti..
> Anche il PAPA ha accolto un malato di quel genere e promesso di aiutarlo per accedere alle cure staminali... non credo che il PAPA si faccia prendere in giro da un servizio "fasullo" come dici tu...
> ...



da un punto di vista epidemiologico i pazienti seguiti da vannoni non sono sufficienti. Ad oggi non è nota la composizione esatta del composto somministrato ai pazienti, da dove arrivano le cellule e come vengono prodotte. Non è stato fornito un metodo di preparazione, non esiste un protocollo, non esiste un follow-up. Non è stato seguito il percorso ordinario, che prevede la sperimentazione su animali, analisi dei risultati + trasferimento su pazienti umani, trials clinici e autorizzazioni ministeriali. Niente di tutto questo. C'è solo un servizio di una trasmissione televisiva che afferma che la terra è piatta e le colonne d'ercole siano un limite nvalicabile. Ebbene, io vorrei andare a vedere queste colonne d'ercole prima di esprimermi ufficialmente. E' la posizione del ministero, se ci sono resistenze da parte del sig. Vannoni allora, ovviamente, la somministrazione deve essere impedita con ogni strumento possibile (infatti la magistratura è qui per questo). Non ti chiedo di capire quello che ho scritto, ma di aprire bene gli occhi si.


----------



## Liuk (28 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ma un ulteriore delucidazione, il medico molto conosciuto (di cui non ricordo il nome) nel campo di queste malattie che ritiene valida la cura?
> 
> Un ulteriore delucidazione, su che basi si afferma "solo pochi han miglioramenti" se a quanto ho capito non è mai stata fatta una vera e propria sperimentazione?



Il discorso è molto semplice.
Vannoni sostiene di avere tra le mani una cura miracolosa.
Bene.
Che la PUBLICHI, in modo che il laboratori e gli ospedali di tutto il mondo possano metterla in atto e verificarne o meno l'efficacia.
Invece decide di tenerla per sé.
Sostiene inoltre che i pazienti guariti o migliorati siano tantissimi.
Bene.
Che PUBBLICHI i risultati, con nomi, cognomi, cartelle cliniche, elettromiografie e tutti gli esami del caso.
Non sono gli altri a dover dimostrare che ha torto, è lui che deve dimostrare quello che dice.
Coi fatti, non con i servizi delle Iene.
Con dei protocolli seri, non con dei copiaincolla da Wikipedia.

Questo è l'iter che deve fare qualsiasi farmaco prima di venir somministrato e qualunque studio prima di essere validato.
Andare alle Iene non può diventare una scorciatoia per qualche furbacchione/imbroglione.

La cosa che mi fa più sabbia (a maggior ragione perché ho studiato Medicina) è vedere personaggi incompetenti totali come Giulio Golia, Celentano o Fiorello, prendere le parti di questo personaggio senza nemmeno rendersi conto del male che stanno facendo. Posso capire i parenti dei malati, ma tutti gli altri pecoroni che gli vanno dietro li detesto sul serio.
E poi magari quelle persone sono le stesse che firmano petizioni contro la sperimentazione animale.


----------



## James Watson (28 Novembre 2013)

Diciamo che, fondamentalmente, ha spiegato già gran parte delle cose Marilson.
Il ministero ha chiesto a Stamina di fornirgli il protocollo dei trattamenti medici per potere avviare una sperimentazione clinica (che poi è la prassi regolare per l'introduzione di qualsiasi farmaco/cura sperimentale), stamina prima ha fornito un protocollo incompleto, quindi di fatto inutilizzabile, poi ha gridato allo scandalo e si è rifiutata di fornire altre delucidazioni sul protocollo.
Di fatto, il protocollo è una specie di "ricetta" in cui sono indicati tutti i passaggi per l'applicazione della cura: è un po' come pretendere chiedere ad un pasticciere di giudicare se la nostra nuova ricetta per la torta di mele è buonissima dicendogli semplicemente: prendi 4 mele. cuocile. 
Questa è una semplificazione, perché, come è stato spiegato da marilson sopra di me ci sono stati anche altre problematiche. Non è che una sperimentazione scientifica non è stata condotta: di fatto è stato IMPOSSIBILE condurla perché stamina stessa lo ha impedito non fornendo tutte le informazioni necessarie per una sperimentazione scientifica. 
Se poi uno vuole credere a questi cialtroni è liberissimo di farlo, ma non capisco perché 1 si debba illudere la gente in questo modo 2 non capisco per quale motivo questa "buffonata" debba essere finanziata con i soldi dei contribuenti (che magari potrebbero essere girati ai ricercatori che studiano come combattere il cancro SUL SERIO (e lo dice un ricercatore che per avere una penna deve compilare tre moduli...))


----------



## James Watson (28 Novembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto semplice.
> Vannoni sostiene di avere tra le mani una cura miracolosa.
> Bene.
> Che la PUBLICHI, in modo che il laboratori e gli ospedali di tutto il mondo possano metterla in atto e verificarne o meno l'efficacia.
> ...



.

(ps gran topa in firma!)


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Se poi uno vuole credere a questi cialtroni è liberissimo di farlo, ma non capisco perché 1 si debba illudere la gente in questo modo 2 non capisco per quale motivo questa "buffonata" debba essere finanziata con i soldi dei contribuenti (che magari potrebbero essere girati ai ricercatori che studiano come combattere il cancro SUL SERIO (e lo dice un ricercatore che per avere una penna deve compilare tre moduli...))



Sacrosanto. Questi dovrebbero essere trattati allo stesso modo di Wanna Marchi

Aggiungo, il signor Vannoni con i suoi procedimenti vuole rendere i malati delle CAVIE UMANE, nient'altro. Quando invece l'iter dei test è ben altro, prima simulazioni, poi sperimentazioni su animali. È un cialtrone.

Tra l'altro il poveraccio una volta ha tentato di pubblicare dei presunti risultati, con tanto di copiaggio di intere parti dell'articolo da wikipedia e con un'immagine di un risultato presa da un altro studio. È un cialtrone (e 2).


----------



## Marilson (28 Novembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> E poi magari quelle persone sono le stesse che firmano petizioni contro la sperimentazione animale.



e questo è il cortocircuito definitivo. Non va bene sperimentare su animali (con protocolli e etica già adesso rigidissimi) ma va bene somministrare a casaccio improbabili sostanze esponendo i pazienti a rischi gravissimi. Io mi rendo conto dell'idea che il vero problema non è assolutamente la divergenza di opionione, ma che le persone che non hanno le basi per poter realmente capire siano addirittura in parlamento a legiferare sull'argomento. Il tutto nasce da internet. Pasolini sosteneva che la televisione era il media perfetto per sottomettere il popolino, essendo monodirezionale. Non c'era confronto. Internet tecnicamente ammette il confronto, ma il popolino non solo non si è evoluto, ma si è compattato nel portare avanti le battaglie per conto del venditore di fumo di turno.


----------



## Liuk (28 Novembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .
> 
> (ps gran topa in firma!)



Dimenticavo di dire che nel solo Piemonte ci sono più di 50 persone che hanno denunciato Vannoni per i danni e i decessi dei propri parenti dopo che questi si erano sottoposti ad un (non meglio identificato) trattamento che avrebbe dovuto curare il Parkinson e regredire gli effetti degli ictus e per cui questo personaggio si faceva pagare decine di migliaia di euro.

Ps: la topa in questione si chiama Susan Coffey, la donna perfetta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> da un punto di vista epidemiologico i pazienti seguiti da vannoni non sono sufficienti. Ad oggi non è nota la composizione esatta del composto somministrato ai pazienti, da dove arrivano le cellule e come vengono prodotte. Non è stato fornito un metodo di preparazione, non esiste un protocollo, non esiste un follow-up. Non è stato seguito il percorso ordinario, che prevede la sperimentazione su animali, analisi dei risultati + trasferimento su pazienti umani, trials clinici e autorizzazioni ministeriali. Niente di tutto questo. C'è solo un servizio di una trasmissione televisiva che afferma che la terra è piatta e le colonne d'ercole siano un limite nvalicabile. Ebbene, io vorrei andare a vedere queste colonne d'ercole prima di esprimermi ufficialmente. E' la posizione del ministero, se ci sono resistenze da parte del sig. Vannoni allora, ovviamente, la somministrazione deve essere impedita con ogni strumento possibile (infatti la magistratura è qui per questo). Non ti chiedo di capire quello che ho scritto, ma di aprire bene gli occhi si.



che gran pezzo di m...le Iene quì sono cadute veramente in basso...


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

Vannoni andrebbe arrestato, altroché.
Vi chiedo provocatoriamente una cosa (mi rivolgo a chi sostiene un complotto antivannoni e cose simili): pensate davvero che la comunità medica *mondiale* rida in faccia a vannoni e alle sue staminali se _davvero_ fossero miracolose come Le Iene vogliono dimostrare? Non avete pensato che forse i medici di Tokyo, New York, Zurigo non stiano aspettando altro che poter curare malattie ora incurabili? Se le case farmaceutiche facessero questo famigerato oscurantismo, adesso in casa avremmo solo aspirine Bayer... E poi cosa devono proteggere, la vendita di medicinali per malattie incurabili? Secondo me invece è nei loro interessi far scoprire una cura, immaginatevi le vendite...
Golia mi sta facendo schifo, e così Celentano, Fiorello... Capisco il dolore delle famiglie che prima si vedono permesse le cure (da quel ******** patentato dell'ex ministro della salute del governo Monti) e ora se le vedono tolte. Le iniezioni di staminali non sarebbero mai dovute essere permesse, mai.


----------



## Milo (28 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi, questo qua si sarà comportato male ad aver copiato Wikipedia, ecc....

ma perché allora molti pazienti migliorano visibilmente???? perché?????? non mi avete ancora risposto a questo.

e continua a dire, che di certo il PAPA non si fa confonde dalle boiate come mi dite voi, io non credo proprio.

Ma se queste famiglie chiedono la cura delle staminali perché il figlio a momenti può morire e le staminali può essere una speranza PERCHE' NON ACCONTENTARLI????? è un problema di soldi??? fategliele pagare e basta stop!!

se poi la cura non và a buon fine, perlomeno il ministero dimostra che aveva ragione o comunque si esclude da ogni responsabilità!!!

Invece come stanno facendo stanno prendendo tutte (giuste e ingiuste) le colpe sulle morti dei pazienti che aspettavano l'ok da loro per le staminali.

avrete le vostre (giuste, rispettabili, quello che volete) idee, ma lasciare ed ingorare una cosa del genere, senza risolvere la questione, lasciando le famiglie in un attesa inutile, lasciandoli morire, lasciando parlare le iene senza dire la loro (lo fece una volta e fece una figura pessima) non mi sembra proprio il comportamento da chi è dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## Liuk (28 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ragazzi, questo qua si sarà comportato male ad aver copiato Wikipedia, ecc....
> 
> ma perché allora molti pazienti migliorano visibilmente???? perché?????? non mi avete ancora risposto a questo.
> 
> ...



I pazienti migliorano? Ne sei sicuro? Io chiedo solo che vengano resi noti i decorsi clinici di tutti i pazienti.

Secondo me vengono evidenziati i pochi che hanno effetti positivi ignorando invece tutti quelli che rimangono stazionari o peggiorano.

Inoltre la comparsa di minimi movimenti o il miglioramento temporaneo di un paziente con una patologia simile può essere legato a molteplici fattori, quali il normale decorso della malattia, l'azione di altri farmaci che il paziente assume, la frequenza delle sedute di fisioterapia, il normale processo di crescita del bambino e, non ultimo, il bias dell'osservatore, che è portato inconsciamente ad evidenziare i risultati positivi e sminuire quelli negativi.
Per questo motivo esistono i trial randomizzati, gli studi in doppio cieco e le sperimentazioni rigorose.

Ti faccio io una domanda: secondo te è giusto che una persona somministri una "cura inventata" e si faccia pagare migliaia di euro dalle famiglie dei malati approfittando della loro disperazione?
Secondo te è giusto che questa persona, senza aver presentato la normale documentazione e le normali prove di evidenza e di efficacia, riceva 3 milioni di euro pubblici, mentre le sperimentazioni serie devono aspettare a volte ani per essere avviate per mancanza di fondi?

Vannoni sostiene che la cura funziona? Bene. DEVE PROVARLO. In ambito scientifico le opinioni e le parole contano zero. Conta solo ciò che può essere dimostrabile e riproducibile.
Ma Vannoni, autore del libro "Manuale di psicologia della comunicazione persuasiva", preferisce aizzare le folle di pecoroni piuttosto che fare la cosa più semplice e che qualsiasi vero uomo di scienza farebbe.


----------



## Milo (28 Novembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> I pazienti migliorano? Ne sei sicuro? Io chiedo solo che vengano resi noti i decorsi clinici di tutti i pazienti.
> 
> Secondo me vengono evidenziati i pochi che hanno effetti positivi ignorando invece tutti quelli che rimangono stazionari o peggiorano.
> 
> ...




Secondo te vengono evidenziati soli quei pochi.... quindi non si sa e non si può essere certi.

i miglioramenti possono essere causati da miglioramenti temporanei ecc.. anche qui non si è certi, si è certi invece che dei pazienti non sono ancora morti quando magari avevano i giorni contati (mi ricordi alcuni pazienti non riuscivano a deglutire, cosa che ora riescono a fare).

Vuoi la mi risposta? la mia risposta è: falli provare, DAGLI LA POSSIBILITA', ovviamente nessuno garantisce miglioramenti al 100% ma dategli la possibilità di farlo. Le somme si tireranno fuori dopo, in caso negativo di certo non sarà colpa dello stato.

deve essere provato????? i dottori dei pazienti che hanno le staminali hanno fatto TUTTI L'ANNUNCIO di invitare i professoroni del ministero di andare a vederli e di visionare i miglioramenti perché PER LORO CI SONO.

Se un ministero avesse ragione al 100% andrebbe subito invece di fare (opinione mia) il vigliacco. Le iene saranno anche parolai, ma sono stati fatti decine di annunci dai dottori per far portare il ministero a vedere i pazienti, si sono mai alzati dalla poltrona???? NO!!! e perché????? anche se hai ragione non puoi andare a visionare??? perché rimanere nel silenzio???
vannoni avrà fatto anche un bel macello, non vi do torto, ma secondo me non è assolutamente l'unico.


----------



## Mou (29 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo te vengono evidenziati soli quei pochi.... quindi non si sa e non si può essere certi.
> 
> i miglioramenti possono essere causati da miglioramenti temporanei ecc.. anche qui non si è certi, si è certi invece che dei pazienti non sono ancora morti quando magari avevano i giorni contati (mi ricordi alcuni pazienti non riuscivano a deglutire, cosa che ora riescono a fare).
> 
> ...



Le staminali sono cellule "base" che possono diventare qualsiasi cosa. Ci possono benissimo essere dei miglioramenti temporanei, ma le staminali non sono assolutamente controllabili nella loro evoluzione da nessuno nel mondo, e fra un anno potrebbero diventare tumori, per farti capire. Un bambino che ora sta meglio fra un anno potrebbe essere ridotto peggio di quando stava male.
Il protocollo non prevede la sperimentazione sostenuta dallo stato di un metodo oscuro, condotta da un uomo che non ha nessuna competenza medica e che per di più tiene segreto qualsiasi dato inerente alla cosa. La medicina non funziona così, con un santone che esce dall'oscurità e che esige che il suo metodo privo di basi scientifiche sia utilizzato vox populi.
Tu tratti con troppa leggerezza la parte della figura di melma di Vannoni: un uomo di scienza non argomento la sua tesi con wikipedia, non copia da altre ricerche, mai. Se secondo te questa figura deve godere di credibilità, non so che dire.
Sul Papa: lui guarda il dramma umano ed è vicino alle famiglie, non alle Iene.

Concludo: Vannoni ha cercato di curare con le staminali i danni successivi agli ictus, incassando migliaia di euro. Risultato: le famiglie dei malati gli hanno fatto causa.


----------



## O Animal (29 Novembre 2013)

Cercate su google: wired stamina iene

Il primo risultato è un breve articolo che smonta il servizio delle iene spiegando che i documenti "presentati" non dimostrano assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Liuk (29 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> .



Appunto. Non si sa. Quindi perché Vannoni afferma di avere la cura? Se dice la verità, non avrà problemi a dimostrarlo.

Il chirurgo che ha ideato la laparoscopia, dopo aver pubblicato la tecnica che utilizzava per operare mediante un'ottica e un unico accesso, inizialmente fu radiato dall'albo. Successivamente altri chirurghi hanno avviato studi in cui si confrontava l'efficacia della laparoscopia rispetto all'intervento tradizionale laparotomico, e oggi per molti interventi la laparoscopia è diventata lo standard. Comne mai? Perché i vantaggi erano evidenti, come minori complicanze, decorso postoperatorio più rapido, meno dolore postoperatorio e meno cicatrici.

Invece Vannoni questa cura miracolosa se la tiene per se e dice che solo lui è capace a farla, come mai?
Se i pazienti sono davvero tutti migliorati, perché non pubblica i risultati? Pubmed è accessibile a tutti.
Se davvero è un genio delle staminali, come mai così tanti pazienti lo hanno denunciato per avergli rovinato la vita (o quei pochi anni che ne restavano?)
Come mai nei servizi delle Iene Vannoni affermava che era in grado di curare la Sma, ma quando poi il ministero ha chiesto di inserire la Sma1 tra le malattie oggetto di sperimentazione, Vannoni si è rifiutato dicendo che in quella determinata patologia i miglioramenti non erano documentabili?

Se un individuo afferma di aver fatto una scoperta o di avere una cura miracolosa, sta a lui provarlo, mica al ministero! I progressi scientifici si fanno con protocolli rigorosi e studi accurati, non con le suppliche al Papa. Nella storia della scienza è sicuramente già successo che ci siano state delle innovazioni che inizialmente erano osteggiate, ma la cosa positiva del metodo scientifico è che se una cosa funziona, non c'è verso di negarlo. Basta pubblicare il metodo, così altri ricercatori e altre strutture di tutto il mondo possono avviare sperimentazioni e verificare. In questo modo oltretutto, se la cura è efficace, ne possono usufruire i malati di tutto il mondo. O forse i malati americani, australiani, giapponesi, svedesi, sudafricani non hanno diritto alla "cura" Stamina? Devono tutti pagare Vannoni?

Ripeto, a costo di sembrare arrogante. Lasciate la scienza agli scienziati e la medicina ai medici. Perché chi non è né medico né scienziato davvero non capisce una mazza.


----------



## Milo (29 Novembre 2013)

ma allora perché con questi dati certi le iene continua a sostenerlo?? a che scopo??? lo prima di indagare su qualsiasi cosa studiano a modo la storia in questione, stavolta che hanno fatto???


----------



## Liuk (29 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma allora perché con questi dati certi le iene continua a sostenerlo?? a che scopo??? lo prima di indagare su qualsiasi cosa studiano a modo la storia in questione, stavolta che hanno fatto???



Perché le Iene sono una trasmissione televisiva, non una rivista scientifica, e in quanto tali dicono quello che la gente vuole sentirsi dire e se ne fregano se è accurato oppure no. Basta fare ascolti. Anni fa ricordo che avevano fatto servizi simili su una miracolosa cura contro il cancro a base di veleno di scorpione. Ovviamente era una bufala, ma la gente ci crede perché la gente mediamente sa poco o nulla di come funziona una cellula o il corpo umano. Se una persona seria vuole conoscere gli effetti di una cura, va su Pubmed oppure legge un libro di medicina o di farmacologia, non ci si informa di scienza con una trasmissione di menta come le iene.


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2013)

parlare con un muro da più soddisfazioni


----------



## Milo (5 Dicembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> parlare con un muro da più soddisfazioni



cosa vorrà dire fare queste esclamazioni lo sai solo te, mha.... che amarezza...

sbaglio o proprio in questi giorni hanno bocciato il parere del comitato scientifico per aver bloccato la sperimentazione ed il governo ha dato il via libera alla sperimentazione??? ne parlano i telegiornali da giorni...

mha.... rimani a parlare col muro è meglio!


----------



## Liuk (6 Dicembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> cosa vorrà dire fare queste esclamazioni lo sai solo te, mha.... che amarezza...
> 
> sbaglio o proprio in questi giorni hanno bocciato il parere del comitato scientifico per aver bloccato la sperimentazione ed il governo ha dato il via libera alla sperimentazione??? ne parlano i telegiornali da giorni...
> 
> mha.... rimani a parlare col muro è meglio!



Guarda ti correggo, hai capito male la notizia.
Il comitato scientifico aveva affermato in poche parole che Stamina è una bufala senza basi scientifiche. Tra i membri di questo comitato c'erano anche esperti che fin dall'inizio avevano messo in guardia il governo e i cittadini sul fatto che non ci fossero basi scientifiche per avviare una sperimentazione.
Secondo le norme giuridiche, che fanno a pugni con la scienza, un esperto che si era già espresso precedentemente viene considerato non imparziale, e quindi è stato ordinato di annullare la decisione e istituire un nuovo comitato di esperti.
I nuovi esperti, se saranno anch'essi medici e scienziati, affermeranno la stessa cosa, per un semplice motivo.
La scienza non è un'opinione. Contano i fatti e basta.
Ad esempio, se io affermassi che 2+3 fa 7 e volessi brevettare questa mia scoperta rivoluzionaria, troverei le porte sbarrate e mi riderebbero in faccia. E se alcuni membri della commissione che ha bocciato la mia idea avessero già affermato in passato che 2+3 non fa 7, potrebbero davvero essere considerati non imparziali, o semplicemente intellettualmente onesti?
Vannoni chiede che a decidere sia una "giuria" composta in maniera uguale di persone che credono che 2+3 faccia 7 e di persone che credono che 2+3 non faccia 7.
Come se la decisione di un comitato potesse cambiare la realtà. La cura o funziona o non funziona, nessuna sentenza può cambiare la realtà, così come nessuna sentenza può far si che 2+3 faccia 7. 2+3 farà sempre 5, anche se un giudice stabilirà che fa 7, 2+3 farà sempre 5.

Vannoni ha un modo semplicissimo di dimostrare se davvero possiede la cura di ogni male: renda noti i protocolli completi agli esperti invece di tenerli segreti per il suo profitto personale.

Pensi davvero che ogni nuova scoperta scientifica e ogni nuovo farmaco per essere approvato abbia bisogno di andare dalle Iene e dal Papa? Se un uomo di scienza ha la verità e la realtà dei fatti dalla sua parte non gli serve nient'altro.

Conosci la vicenda di Sabin, colui che ha ideato i vaccino per la poliomielite? Non solo non è stato boicottato dalle famigerate "lobby", ma ha anche deciso di non brevettare la sua scoperta in modo che potesse essere accessibile a tutti, specialmente nei paesi del terzo mondo, e oggi la polio è quasi del tutto scomparsa.

Fidati [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] , non è per cattiveria, ma limitati a parlare e ad esprimere opinioni su argomenti che conosci, perché a parlare di cose che non si comprendono si fanno solo figure di menta.


----------



## Marilson (6 Dicembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> cosa vorrà dire fare queste esclamazioni lo sai solo te, mha.... che amarezza...
> 
> sbaglio o proprio in questi giorni hanno bocciato il parere del comitato scientifico per aver bloccato la sperimentazione ed il governo ha dato il via libera alla sperimentazione??? ne parlano i telegiornali da giorni...
> 
> mha.... rimani a parlare col muro è meglio!



La Scienza la fanno gli Scienziati con la S maiuscola, non i grillini con la terza media. La gente che in parlamento sta remando contro ogni razionalismo, per intenderci.


----------

